# Labor Day Weekend Fishing Plans?



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

My plans for the weekend...... shoot doves.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

My plan is to stay off the water because holiday weekends are a shit show here lol


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Holiday weekend fishing is like amateurs drinking on New Year's Eve. No thank you!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Agree with the above. Usually leave my boats parked on Labor Day, 4th July, and Memorial Day.
Exception made this weekend. Old fishing pal I have not seen in 5 years (he move) is coming to town and we are going to spend 2 days in Flamingo. 
I think I can find a spot or two to hide once I get away from the ramp.


----------



## southernbassangler (Apr 27, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> My plans for the weekend...... shoot doves.


My dog is jealous


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

southernbassangler said:


> My dog is jealous


Mine is probably going to look at me like im crazy when I send her for the first dove. She's 7 years old and picked up a bazillion ducks and geese, but never dove hunted with her.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Watching the Chit Show on youtube lol.


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

I’ll be working Saturday and Labor Day but I’m staying away from the water during the impending circus. I like to enjoy my fishing time and holiday weekends are a zoo. I’ll get back out again after the holiday weekend.


----------



## Roshambo (4 mo ago)

Looking to avoid the Chit Show as well. Seems t get worse ever year.


----------



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

I avoid the water on holiday weekends. Headed to the hunting camp to replace a deck, move seme stands and other prep for archery season.


----------



## JohnnyTsu (Oct 30, 2012)

Join the madhouse and watch the Artemis attempt to launch.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I've been pretty much writing off regular weekends as well. If I had a large boat I may feel more confident, but I feel like I'm invisible out there on my 14' skiff. Never mind the boat ramp cluster F's to deal with it's just not fun and turns into a stressful day all around. It's a shame because now it's the only time my son can fish since he's in school now, lately we've been fishing without the skiff on weekends.


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Not going on the water. I won’t even fish on weekends. I’m lucky I only work 8 days of the month so I always fish on the weekdays


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

HoseMonkey said:


> Not going on the water. I won’t even fish on weekends. I’m lucky I only work 8 days of the month so I always fish on the weekdays


That’s my schedule too. You must be Houston Fire Department as well?


----------



## HoseMonkey (Jul 8, 2020)

Firefly1934 said:


> That’s my schedule too. You must be Houston Fire Department as well?


South Montgomery County Fire Department


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Headed to South Carolina to get deer camp set up and rockin


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Hopefully eating a redfish or two since they are legal now! Phew! It's been a while!


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I usually try to stay off the water (or leave early and fish offshore away from everyone), but got family in town, so I'm trying to put my wife's stepdad on his first tailing red.

Hopefully can stay away from the crowds, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Not even considering going on boat or near the water. Too many people. That dam Disney World caused too many people to move to Florida. And it’s too hot! I work in the heat. I’ll take a break.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Work…


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Firefly1934 said:


> That’s my schedule too. You must be Houston Fire Department as well?


HFD and you don’t have a second gig? Wow!

What station? My brother is HFD at 63s.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

Capnredfish said:


> That dam Disney World caused too many people to move to Florida.



You mean the Disney World in DC?


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

labor day on cape cod  you couldn't pay me to fish. 

there will 40 boats, 15 kayaks, and 10 people on every single jetty here. 

if I had to guess, I'd say probably 200-300 boats in 10 square miles all running and gunning on top of every blitz.

add in the out of state guides that come here for sept-oct albie season, the 2-4 engine tuna boats chasing albies, and "up to date social media" posts... 

I'll happily be working in my gallery all weekend long, and then heading back out tuesday am


----------



## Mike Haydon (Dec 19, 2019)

I didnt even realize it was a holiday. Been looking forward to a bermuda and bahama cruise on the royal Caribbean Mariner. We leave Sat. Should be able to watch the rocket launch from the ship too.


----------



## Firefly1934 (Oct 27, 2021)

MatthewAbbott said:


> HFD and you don’t have a second gig? Wow!
> 
> What station? My brother is HFD at 63s.


I’ve got a second gig- it helps fund my fishing addiction. I‘m at Station 19.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

It's been rare for me to fish any holiday or weekend since the mid 70's.
Avoiding the crowds becomes addictive as well as avoiding popular destinations.


----------



## ShallowMinded84 (Nov 18, 2020)

Gonna fish the lagoon early and wait to see if rocket launch goes off this time. Went Monday to fish and see it but got canceled.


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

maybe daybreak on the beach. Then running the smoker.


----------



## Svengali (Feb 28, 2020)

Flamingo.... I don't think Ive ever seen a shit show fishing the flats on a skiff. Now if you hit the intercostal or sandbars thats another animal.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

I usually avoid the holidays but this year my friend is coming to town and wants to spread her brother's ashes so we're going for a spin out to the islands. It'll be an interesting day, haha


----------



## southernbassangler (Apr 27, 2021)

CAPTAlexMoran said:


> I usually avoid the holidays but this year my friend is coming to town and wants to spread her brother's ashes so we're going for a spin out to the islands. It'll be an interesting day, haha


A fellow Moran! 🍻


----------



## Haulinvols (Feb 25, 2019)

Wife just had surgery so I'll be keeping an eye on her this weekend but even if I weren't, I don't go anywhere near a lake in East Tennessee around a holiday. Its a shit show around here on the weekend and we have far too many "boat sharing" groups and drunks on a holiday weekend.


----------



## woodduck (Oct 7, 2019)

Checking trail cams for the archery opener and staying clear of the water. Last holiday weekend saw way too many drunks and close calls to want to do that again.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Usually avoid the water (or leave early and head offshore), but this weekend my in-laws are in town and my wife's stepdad wants to go fishing. Gotta decide between braving the crowds for a low flood tide, or asking him to get up early for an abbreviated low tide session. Gonna have to set my expectations accordingly either way, I find that's the most helpful thing for me to do when going out on crowded weekends.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

NealXB2003 said:


> Mine is probably going to look at me like im crazy when I send her for the first dove. She's 7 years old and picked up a bazillion ducks and geese, but never dove hunted with her.


They don’t like how the feathers shed off in their mouths while retrieving! Make sure that you watch the temperatures!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Hitting up our lake cabin in the Texas piney woods. Water might be stained, but we needed the rain desperately. I enjoy the heck out of fishing with the GF's 14 year old grandson. There is constant banter as fish are caught, lost etc.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

College ball is going to keep a lot of folks home. I hope. Going to thump some grouper and snapper tomorrow.


----------



## JakeB (Nov 18, 2017)

Fishing southern Maine, only one other boat out near me and my buddy landed a nice one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Labor Day weekend fishing? I’d rather get poked in the eye with a sharp stick.


----------



## Different Drummer (Dec 21, 2018)

Handlining Cod. Won't be another boat in sight.
N 49*05.055'
W 053*20.449'


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Florida Bay ramp in flamingo had 18 trucks and trailers at 2 pm. 20% capacity at 5:30 AM there was 1 truck there MINE 

Whitewater ramp was no different.


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

southernbassangler said:


> A fellow Moran! 🍻


Apparently they all bred except me #pulloutmethod


----------



## david.riina (10 mo ago)

so agaisn't my better judgement i decided to head out this AM in search of some albies for my buddy who hasn't gotten any yet in his boat due to his bad knees (waiting for surgery). 

we decided to launch at 530 am at the large public launch Mid cape. he calls me at 5 am, saying "the lot is half full, and there are 9 boats in line waiting to launch  so by the time i get there in 30 minutes the lot will be almost full and will have 30 boats waiting fighting for the last trailer parking spots... YAY CAPE COD (the boat ramps / access here is beyond a JOKE. cape cod hates boaters but that is another story)

called in plan b, launched from my shitty local town launch that no one besides the clammers and small skiffs can really use. we managed to find a couple pods of fish in which the 5 boats around us were behaving, and put a couple fish in the boat. back to the dock by 930, at work by 11!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Fish in the morning. Chill in the afternoon.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Monroe Canal Marina ramp in St. James City had 9 trucks w/ boats or trailers backed up along Stringfellow Rd. north waiting to use the ramp just now. Zoo!


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

iMacattack said:


> Fish in the morning. Chill in the afternoon.
> View attachment 216300


Nice ones!!!! Where are you located?





Buffalo Bob said:


> Monroe Canal Marina ramp in St. James City had 9 trucks w/ boats or trailers backed up along Stringfellow Rd. north waiting to use the ramp just now. Zoo!


I was tempted to drop the Gheenoe out at Matlacha and take my little one on a small ride and maybe catch a red or two.., but I wasn't about to mess with silliness. I was surprised that there weren't a ton of boats in the water when I went over the bridge to the Pine Island pool for my son's swim lessons at around 9am on Saturday.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We arrived in St. James Friday afternoon, dropped the boat and kept it in the water all weekend. Pulled it out Monday afternoon. Water was busy but up shallow not many people to disturb us.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Did a quick trip to my cabin. Never picked up a rod. Just chilled. No internet , no cell reception.


----------



## FATBABY (11 mo ago)

iMacattack said:


> We arrived in St. James Friday afternoon, dropped the boat and kept it in the water all weekend. Pulled it out Monday afternoon. Water was busy but up shallow not many people to disturb us.



Well you found some nice reds in this area as I am sure you would since we haven't been able to keep them for a while! I need to get out there before they get fished up in this area.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

We ran into a couple schools of nice reds. It was great to see.


----------



## southernbassangler (Apr 27, 2021)

Only ended up trout fishing 1 day due to the rain but had some decent success for the 4 hour window I had in the light rain. Was able to catch a handful of blue gills from the house boat in between storms. All the rainbows were about this size on a dry dropper rig but didn’t see another soul on the creek. Stopped by Tuckasegee Fly Shop in Bryson for flies and an update on water conditions. Great guys!


----------

